# Doll Bunk Bed Plans



## jimc48 (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been asked to build a set of bunk beds with a trundle for my grand daughter's three American Girl Dolls (20" tall). I've been searching on the web for something nice but there don't seem to be a lot of options.

Just wondering if anyone here has built such an item and if so, perhaps could give me some general dimensions.

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

I have not built anything like this, but are the American Girl Dolls in scale to real people? If they are you could take plans for a real bunk bed unit and scale it back. If not you will have to put pen to paper and design something yourself. I think designing it yourself would be the best thing because then you will end up with exactly what you are looking for.

Chris


----------

